# The potatoes are canned



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

After two week of looking at 40# of them and saying I really need to get those canned. We have been so very busy with other things and I had them spread to prevent rot so the project just kept being pushed aside. But Sunday afternoon with all the company gone and the house to ourselves again we started peeling potatoes. Ended up with 24 beautiful quarts.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Good for you Clarice ! One of the produce places has potatos on sale 50lb.s for 16.99 .I have to see these and inspec them for that price.
I'd like to get 100 lb.s but that would finish off my fingers that are still numb from peaches and potatos .Huby helps too of course but thats still alot .
Wonder if I could leave part of the skin on them if I washed them really good?


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

I canned some for the first time in spring, opened my first quart tonight. I am extremely pleased with them, and look forward to canning more.


----------

